# 37week 2day ultrasouns skull guess



## Dovey2012

what do you all think?
I konw this is just guesses?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9558.JPG
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Ohhh I just noticed your tag deal below you screen name.. Ekk, I want to say boy! But I'm no use at guessing stuff on ultrasound so don't take my word for it at all! Just a fun guess!


----------



## Dovey2012

thats all right...i prefer honest guesses lol
thanks for replying


----------



## JasperJoe

wish I could see your other 4 pics of your boys to compare skulls, the skull theory was opposite for me. My 3 boys all looked like they had girl skulls and this one looked like a boy and is a girl. x

If I was to go by pic alone, it's same as mine, so I say girl x


----------



## _jellybean_

Girl


----------



## pinkribbon

Girl?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

See, I'm no good! Everyone else guess girl LOL.


----------



## Dovey2012

you are probably the only one brave enough to say boy lol
But however I hope you are wrong


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I so hope I'm wrong too!! I know how desperate I am for a daughter after just two boys!!


----------



## Nyn

looks like a girly skull to me if I compare it with mine :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

looks girly to me too:)


----------



## Dovey2012

I hope everyone is rigt about it looking girly but thats all it is is a look :( 6lilpigs how i would love to h ave just one of those beauties sitting on your couch. Why is one to much to ask for.


----------



## Bec27

I think it looks like a girl too, good luck hun, really hope you get your princess x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I really have no idea based on that so im hoping its a girly for you :)


----------



## danni2kids

I thought boy, but i hope i'm wrong xx


----------



## flashy09

What did you have??


----------



## foxiechick1

I was wondering too!! x


----------



## dee11

im going to say boy hun i hope i am so wrong im having my 4th boy and know how you feel about wanting a lil princess i only wanted 1 but my dream is over :cry: xx


----------



## Guppy051708

i know NOTHING about the skull theory, but i will say that my boys (ive got two of them) looked NOTHING like that, so imma gonna guess girl :flower: but thats purely in comparison to my experience :blush:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Come back Dovey!! We all want to know what you had!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: ^WSS


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: there Dovey. Just wondering how you got on?


----------



## Kitta

Guppy, I've seen this username on another forum. If it is indeed the same person they had an amazing discovery at birth!!


----------



## _jellybean_

Kitta, I think it's the same Dovey.


----------



## pinkribbon

What was the discovery?


----------



## Kitta

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/256942.aspx


----------



## pinkribbon

Wow!


----------



## Kitta

Def think it has to be the same person! Such an amazing result!


----------



## Guppy051708

WOW!!!!!!
That is amazing!!!!
Should i update the GDH page?? wasn't sure but wow!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

Absolutely crazy, I think I'd faint if it was me :haha:


----------



## flashy09

That's crazy!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Holy cow!!!!! That is amazing!!! I'm soo happy for her! =)!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

That is so amazing! What a blessing to get her little girl and a little boy!


----------



## JasperJoe

Omg just read the story on ingender amazing! X


----------



## bump_wanted

Omg :) xx


----------



## Sal76

Wow!!! I'm now bawling my eyes out!!! Xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

What an amazing story!!


----------



## motherofboys

I have no idea on the skull theory but as a mum of 3boys myself I hope all those saying girl are right.


----------



## motherofboys

just realised this is an old post serves me right just reading the first one lol



just read her story how amazing is that


----------

